# ترنيمة اتي المسيح للموسيقار فريد الاطرش



## maged75 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*اليكم اخواني هذه الترنيمة الرائعة للموسيقار الرائع فريد الاطرش وهي علي العود وانا واثق هاتعجبكم*

*للتحميل*

* اضغط هنا*


----------



## مسعد خليل (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة اتي المسيح للموسيقار فريد الاطرش*

انا من احباء المطرب فيد الاطرش           واحب اسمع الترنيمة بصوتة    شكرااااااااااا


----------



## مسعد خليل (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة اتي المسيح للموسيقار فريد الاطرش*

معمولة على وزن  ادى الربيع عاد من تانى      جميلة  شكرااااااااا


----------



## maged75 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة اتي المسيح للموسيقار فريد الاطرش*

*شكرا اخي مسعد علي تشجيعك*


----------



## استفانوس (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة اتي المسيح للموسيقار فريد الاطرش*

سلام ونعمة
في الحقيقة انا عندي الشريط منذ مايقارب 15 سنة
ويقال ان في اخر ايامه امن بالرب يسوع على يد الممرضة التي كانت تهتم بمرضه 
وتكلمته معه عن الرب يسوع المسيح وسلت له بلجاجة ليقبل النور الالهي 
وقبل وتاب وامن بالرب يسوع وقدم للرب هذه الترنيمة
اشكرك عزيزي على هذه الترنيمة 
وادعوك لمشاركتنا باقي الاقسام
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## maged75 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة اتي المسيح للموسيقار فريد الاطرش*

*سلام ونعمة للجميع الف مليون شكر اخي استفانوس علي تلك المعلومة الجميلة وربنا يباركك عليها وعلي تشجيعك وفعلا فريد الاطرش كان موسيقار عبقري والترنيمة جميلة جدا* :new5::new5::new5::new5::new5:


----------



## ramezmikhael (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة اتي المسيح للموسيقار فريد الاطرش*

thank u vey much? from where u got it?


----------



## ramezmikhael (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة اتي المسيح للموسيقار فريد الاطرش*

i dont know how to thank u for this masterpiece and he confesses the holy trinity and elfida and crusification andthat he is a king in heaven. fared elatrash absolutely had become christian


----------



## looris (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة اتي المسيح للموسيقار فريد الاطرش*

[Q-BIBLE]  شكرا لك اخ ماجد على هذة الترنيمة الجميلة  التى اضافت للفنان العبقرى جمال فوق جمال صوتة ونشكر الاخ اسطفانوس على المعلومة القيمة  ربنا يعوض تعبكم :smile02:ura1::ura1:


----------



## maged75 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة اتي المسيح للموسيقار فريد الاطرش*

*لا اعرف كيف اشكركم علي تشجيعكم الرائع وردا علي الاخ رامز انا لا ادري بالضبط حقيقة انه آمن بالمسيح ولكن اعتقد بنسبة كبيرة جدا والشريط موجود عند ناس كتير منهم الاخ استفانوس وربنا يبارك الجميع*


----------

